# Burton custom or cartel



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

A 2007 Clash? Get a new board to go with those new bindings.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Cartel has some canting, more cushioning, is lighter and more responsive, about the same comfort. 3d reflex discs are great.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

ctoma said:


> A 2007 Clash? Get a new board to go with those new bindings.


I'm inclined to agree. Whats your size/boot size? There is an absurd deal on ST right now. an almost brand new Burton process 162, never used large missions and never used 10.5 Maysis for $375...someone get themselves a new setup!

edit: and if that doesn't work for OP..definitely go with the cartels. pretty spectacular and versatile binding. I prefer vitas myself, but you likely won't notice the difference at your point.


----------



## Rclay (Sep 14, 2018)

I appreciate the responses. Upon your suggestions I’ve been looking around at boards too. Was kind of thinking about looking at a new clash.

I ride a 155cm board and where a size 10-10.5 boot. I just got a brand new pair of size 10 dc boots at the end of last season.

Probably a stupid question but... ST?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rclay said:


> I appreciate the responses. Upon your suggestions I’ve been looking around at boards too. Was kind of thinking about looking at a new clash.
> 
> I ride a 155cm board and where a size 10-10.5 boot. I just got a brand new pair of size 10 dc boots at the end of last season.
> 
> Probably a stupid question but... ST?


Snowboard Trader. It's a group on Facebook. Lots of excellent deals to be had. Perhaps check it out there before buying anything.

I would not personally go for another Clash. If you plan on going more and progressing, you will grow out of that board relatively fast IMO.


----------



## Rclay (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks a ton man, are there any boards that come to mind you would suggest for a still pretty new rider?


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I started out on a Clash this year & switched to a Rossi One LF after the first week. For what it's worth I seemed to really gel with it, but I've got a whole two weeks of snowboarding experience under my belt so should probably be ignored! I did choose it based on reading/watching lots of reviews though.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If the 2007 clash works for you then keep using it but get the cartels or perhaps even the malavitas. They are both pretty much the same to me, pick the color way or design that you like better. They all come with 3d discs so you will be ok.

My personal opinion, save some cash and continue on the clash and use that money on lessons..


----------

